# EW open reed gets her done in ND



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

Got a late start this morning, as the sun was rising and I was an hour from my destination. the bright moon had me optimistic that coyotes would still be on the hunt after daybreak.

Called stand #1, with no takers. I moved up the tree line to overlook a large bean field over the hill, and upwind. While moving up the treeline, trying to stay in the shadows on the west side of the treeline (it was sunny) I spotted the silhouette of a very distant coyote. I got down and belly crawled to a nearby decent sized tree in the tree line. I called, with no response. I then tried a high pitched howl, followed by a louder rabbit distress. This caught the ear of the coyote, and she came in extremely fast, with a mate following I had not previously seen.

Amazing how they can close the distance from 600 yards to 70!

As she got closer, I finally couldn't stand it and let out a 'whoop' to stop her (kind of) and spined her. Her mate never gave me a shot, since he followed well behind her. A follow up shot behind the front leg anchored her.

As I told you, Ed, I found your open reed quite easy to learn. I now have a new favorite call. I can do about any sound I can use with this call. It was very easy to learn. Wish I wasn't afraid of an open reed last year!


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you Ed for a great call. The maple burl open reed is a pure joy to work!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Saw the photo in your other post. Good calling and shooting.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for repairing my disjointed posts, mr. moderator! You melded my original post and the post with the pic nicely.

If anyone is interested in pics of he exit side of the sierra blitzkings, let me know. Not very 'fur friendly'!

-- I should have used fmj's! (just kidding!)


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking yote. I take it you didn't have much wind up there today. Blew like crazy around here so I went to the gun show instead.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good write up and picture, congrats on the yote!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> Nice looking yote. I take it you didn't have much wind up there today. Blew like crazy around here so I went to the gun show instead.


I shot this one at 9:40, and by 10:15 or so the winds switched from S-SE to W and started blowing pretty hard. I got this one just in time; an later and it probably would have never heard my call and I wouldn't have seen it for the blowing snow. I was in the Harvey area, hunting my way to my house in Anamoose to finish closing it up for the season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote and I am glad you like the call, hope it brings in plenty more.


----------

